# MC Babies Born



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Last litter of the year from me, if my post doesn't make sense its due to lack of sleep as my maiden queen gave birth last night.

Was quite a hard birth for her but she is fine and babies are all doing well.

So we have 7 kittens, 3 reds, 1 blue tortie and 3 silver tabbies, could change to 2 silvers and 2 blue tortie, will wait and see later.

Mum will feed babies only if I sit and stroke her, otherwise she feels they should be in the biscuit bowl eating by themselves, not good as this is going to be a long haul and hopefully she now realises they are not mice but her babies.

I only have a photo which does contain a lot of blood so I wont post that, currently waiting for the vet to come out and check mum and kittens to ensure all is well, I didn't take any photo's during the birth as I didn't want to upset mum.

Just for reference, both parents are tested as they should be so this was the first step to ensure a healthy litter, of course we all know how things can change but so far its good.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Brilliant news CC!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photo, but I have had to crop the blood out, blood is not from mum but from where I had to do cords and torn a placenta.

Spid has Bombs had her beautiful babies yet.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Just too gorgeous for words :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

They are all lovely but oh boy do I love Red


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations....:001_wub:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations hun, they are gorgeous  7 is a good number for a first time girl  Hopefully she will settle down soon. I have had girls like that where they will only stay in the box if you sit with them. Sounds like a tough delivery but a lovely outcome. Congrats again x

We are currently awaiting the stork's delivery to Chilli, due on Monday!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, very proud of my girl hoping she will settle soon.

Good luck with kittens due Monday


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:congratulations CC and new mum


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ohhh how cute CC!!  Congrats to mummy!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If anybody wants to come and queen sit whilst I get an hours sleep feel free to pop by.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> If anybody wants to come and queen sit whilst I get an hours sleep feel free to pop by.


Ah bless you, if I was near you I would happily.

Congratulations, babies look absolutely gorgeous


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Very pretty and 7 babies for a first nest. Is that a common size for MCs?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations and well done to Mum and to you too CC :thumbup: xx

Adorable baby Coons :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

First time depends really and other times if im honest.

one queen had 3 litters and always had a singleton, another queen on her first litter had 5 kittens then on her 2nd litter had 2.

I would prefer 3/4 as its easier on mums but if she copes with 7 then all is well. 

All is now settled and feeding, think mum was in shock.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Aww congrats to mum and babies. CC sending you some virtual sleep dust to use when you get a chance. xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulation CC x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations CC and mummy cat :thumbup: Hope she's more settled now and you have been able to catch up on your sleep


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All settled and quiet and yes ive had some sleep now.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

They are just beautiful..congratulations xx


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Lovely babies, congratulations


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, glad mum has settled now


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awwwwwww so happy for you , best wishes for them all , now i just need your address , a train ticket , and loads of cake


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, hope you get some sleep, cant wait to see pics of them up and wobbling about in afew weeks._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

New photo tonight, all settled and well. 

6 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Just lovely :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

6 boys  Good thing I narrowed it down to wanting a red then


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Lovely! And SEVEN! That's a lot of babies - wishing them well.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

They've divided themselves up into neat little colour piles! :laugh:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know, mum likes things colour coded 

Yes M2M, but there are 3 red boys


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I know 

Narrowed it down to 2 now though 

eenie meenie miney mo :lol:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautiful kittens CC x M2M you are very lucky with a choice from that bunch  (Ps. you should get two )


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Nope, M2M can only have one kitten as a loony friend for willowbee.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Beautiful kittens CC x M2M you are very lucky with a choice from that bunch  (Ps. you should get two )


Mmmnnn, 2 :idea: maybe I could have the girl as well 



catcoonz said:


> Nope, M2M can only have one kitten as a loony friend for willowbee.


 :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:

Well, that's just not fair :lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you imagine poor Missy coping with 3 looney cats, and the girl is a tortie.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

but imagine all the fun M2M would have!!! (By fun here I of course mean mental breakdown!)


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Mum to Missy said:


> I know
> 
> Narrowed it down to 2 now though
> 
> eenie meenie miney mo :lol:


Careful, That's what got Jeremy Clarkson in trouble!!! :001_tongue:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Can you imagine poor Missy coping with 3 looney cats, and the girl is a tortie.


 2 Torties  I don't think so :crazy:



Jellypi3 said:


> but imagine all the fun M2M would have!!! (By fun here I of course mean mental breakdown!)


Valium, we'd both need a job lot of valium 



oliviarussian said:


> Careful, That's what got Jeremy Clarkson in trouble!!! :001_tongue:


Catch a Tiger by it's toe :hand:


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi cc considering your last 2 girls had such big litters how many days gestation did they get to? Does she manage to feed all the kittens or do you top them up?

I ask this question as my girl is 59 days is massive and looks like she's going to pop........ i think she has between 6-8 kittens.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

These queens went to 66 days, mum fed all of them well but I did have a problem where a tiny kitten would get pushed out so I had to keep plugging him onto the back teat, luckily I didn't need to top up as mum then decided to put them in 2 piles and would feed alternate.

One queen who I retired last year had 8 kittens, she only went to 58 days, and I did have to hand rear 3 of those.


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks cc i'm keeping my fingers crossed all goes well.

Beautiful kittens cc!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck with the birth, cant wait to see photo's.


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

I will keep you up-dated .......I never seem to get the hang of bottle feeding in my 8 years of breeding. I have only had to do it twice but with no success.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Some kittens don't take to bottles, you may find it easier to use a syringe with a teat on, I have also used the sponge method but make sure it doesn't have latex on the sponge.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

How did you find the sponge method worked for you Catcoonz if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> *2 Torties  I don't think so :crazy:
> *
> 
> Valium, we'd both need a job lot of valium
> ...


I had 3 torties at one time. Life was . . ._ interesting._


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Some kittens don't take to bottles, you may find it easier to use a syringe with a teat on, I have also used the sponge method but make sure it doesn't have latex on the sponge.


Will using the syringe stem the flow of milk as i find that's what the problem is with bottle feeding the milk flows too fast and they end up breathing it in instead of it going in there tummies?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If the milk flows too fast the size of the teat hole is wrong, if the hole is correct it will just drip slowly out but make sure the syringe flows smoothly then kittens will suck as they will.

Sponge method I do like, first time was a bit of a mission as I was all fingers trying to top up with a syringe onto the sponge holding a kitten, but eventually I got the hang of it, its safe as the kittens have to suck and get the sponge the right size is easy, I will always stick to this method if I need to hand rear again.


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> If the milk flows too fast the size of the teat hole is wrong, if the hole is correct it will just drip slowly out but make sure the syringe flows smoothly then kittens will suck as they will.
> 
> Sponge method I do like, first time was a bit of a mission as I was all fingers trying to top up with a syringe onto the sponge holding a kitten, but eventually I got the hang of it, its safe as the kittens have to suck and get the sponge the right size is easy, I will always stick to this method if I need to hand rear again.


Could you run me through the process as i have never tried the sponge method, what sort of sponge do you use? Hope you don't mind CC x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

of course I don't mind, there is a link somewhere of puppies using this method, hopefully somebody will know what it is and post for you, the video is good.

Anyway, you get a makeup sponge but not latex cut into triangles so the tip of the triangle is the end to go into the kittens mouth, you soak the sponge in the formula and stick the tip in the kittens mouth, its easy to do, once the sponge is getting dryer you top the sponge up with a syringe.

Sounds difficult but once you watch the video it is really simple, will try and find the thread with the link for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

found the video but I don't know how to link on here.

its on you tube ....lilly blossom drinking from the miracle sponge april 6 2013


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, that's the one, thankyou so much.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

No problem  havoc posted it to my thread not long ago. Looks like it would be really good. How small do you cut your triangles catcoonz?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I do the same size as the video but I leave the tip on.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you for sharing the video, wow, that's brilliant, really good to know and see._


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

Time flies said:


> Here it is


Thankyou


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> found the video but I don't know how to link on here.
> 
> its on you tube ....lilly blossom drinking from the miracle sponge april 6 2013


Thank you CC you have been a great help hopefully i wont have to hand feed any babies, time will tell:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow what a lovely mountain of babies :001_tt1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens growing well, very pleased at how well mum is doing now.

Will need to update photo's.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Kittens growing well, very pleased at how well mum is doing now.
> 
> Will need to update photo's.


Yes please


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photo just taken of my special kittens.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

they are absolutely stunning!!

sooo, that's me convinced- i need an MC in my life!!!! 
can i go on your list for 10 years time please!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Of Course


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


(funny thing is though- i might be being serious!  )


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

They are all so stunning, gorgeous mix of colours :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sex change fairy came so I have 3 boys and 4 girls. 

Don't worry reds are boys, that wont change.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope he stays a he, it's taken me long enough to give him a name without the sex change fairy making thing harder


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its taken you longer to find a kitten you want


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

rrr: It's Willowbees fault :lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes well Willowbee cant help having all 64 colours of a mc in her beautiful coat.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

This is true, but if she stopped changing from dark to light all the time it would have made things a lot easier 

But we got there in the end 

He's still a bit camera shy I see


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Mum will only leave them for seconds so I don't have enough time at the moment to get a decent photo of him, give her a few weeks and the photo's will get better.

Lets hope Willowbee doesn't go a pale tortie colour.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh I know, she's just being a good mum and I'm not complaining, but it'll be nice to think of him as something other than big red or Mr. Myrtle 

Willowbee wouldn't dare :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh they are adorable!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cute little kittens


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Gosh I seem to be so fussy.

one kitten available, had 2 enquiries, one email mentioned the wife as missus the other email said wife, which one would you have viewing first.

Its strange how you picture people from emails.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful baby Coons :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Gosh I seem to be so fussy.
> 
> one kitten available, had 2 enquiries, one email mentioned the wife as missus the other email said wife, which one would you have viewing first.
> 
> Its strange how you picture people from emails.


Go with your gut instinct, they're your babies, you can be as fussy as you like


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Gut instinct tells me to keep them all except one :thumbup1:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Ooh, which one are you happy to let go, let me think, I know, it's the little tortie isn't it


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Make that 2 then as I forgot the tortie.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Photo just taken of my special kittens.


Beautiful dumplings! :001_wub:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> make that 2 then as i forgot the tortie.


  

Just think of all the fun you could have with 2 torties


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

New Photo's, the tortie girl is Tabitha Twist.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Last one as I can only do 5 photo's.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Such lovely babies Catcoonz


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Stunning babies CC 

There's my boy :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

<3 oooooo i'm getting kitten broody and I haven't even got mine yet!!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

So beautiful!! Love their thick fat little tails :001_wub:

One day I will have a nortie tortie---it just must be done!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww beautiful little wobblers xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just sharing.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Just sharing.


They are totally adorable...I could take them all


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh my they are just scrumptious , sharing is good


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous babies.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Babies are gorgeous.


----------

